

Memory Monitoring With LXC - narfz
http://blog.codeship.io/2014/01/14/memory-monitoring-with-lxc.html

======
willvarfar
Docker instructions would be good.

But how can a build need more than 2GB of memory??

~~~
ctz
Complex C/C++ projects can need lots of memory at final link, especially if
they're using WPO/SCU or aggressive optimisation levels.

